

Humanity Is Now Officially Ready For Suspended Animation - swombat
http://io9.com/humanity-is-now-officially-ready-for-suspended-animatio-1581727874

======
brownbat
(for just a few hours)

Original research paper io9 cites, rewarming pigs:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16456447](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16456447)

More press: [http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/suspended-
animatio...](http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/suspended-animation-
docs-try-stopping-clock-save-lives-n66331)

We are ready to try this out with people though, five centers have been given
the ok.

"At [University of Pittsburgh Medical Center], they're just waiting for the
right patient — one with cardiac arrest due to penetrating wounds and
significant blood loss — to be wheeled into the emergency room. All the paper
work is done; the team is is trained and ready."

